# My rats are misbehaived!



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

LOL! my rats have eaten a lot of things let me show you 
RATS HAVE EATEN:
Eyelashes (Real ones) 
Gummy Window Things (Got close to window)
2 Lip Balms (Found in cage)
Dead Rose Buds (don't ask)
Wooden Thing (For raising my blinds)

What are the weirdest things ya'lls rats have eaten?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Stamp ink: they took the plastic bottle, gnawed a hole i it and smeared it all over each other and on the peach colored carpet. Luckily it was plant based ink and maybe the reason for their action.


----------



## kandyluvr (May 23, 2009)

lol thats funny!


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

lol nice!!haha


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

we had to dispose of our curtains today because the ratties got a hold of them last night while we were sleeping and our curtain is now redone, rattie style


----------

